# Update



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Tokyo Relocation update.

I have now been assigned a relocation Agent.
Assigned an Immigration Lawyer in Tokyo - my Employer would prefer me to come in on a work visa rather than a spouse visa :confused2: - turnround approx 4 weeks for certificate of eligibility (COE) to be issued.

Given a choice of serviced apartment for 1 month - selection is very nice thankyou - what credit crunch !!!
Unexpected pot of 1m Yen provided for new furnishings, white goods..- thankyou :clap2: 

Rgds
Andy


----------

